# Close up PICs of 2011 Superduty !



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Was at the NAIAS last week and took some close up pics of the new 2011 King Ranch. This was a Diesel model, you can see close up pics of the new diesel in my other post.

Note the UREA filling cap, the guy who desigend the new Diesel said the truck holds 5 gallons, it sells for about $2.00 a gallon and will last about 10,000 miles, so not bad.

He said the only problem they are having now is deciding what to do if you don't refil the tank. The truck will run now without it but it's a big violation of Mr. EPA. He did tell me there will be a warning when you have 50 miles worth of UREA left, after that they are still deciding. Large SEMI's going forward will completely shut off if the UREA tank is not filled.

He said Ford will not do this, but needs to come up with something.

Check out the lit running boards, pretty sweet, also the leather seems heavier than previous....center concole is a nice improvement as well, IMO


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Some more....You can see where you fill the UREA, they also added Locking Fuel caps as standard equip this year. I know it's going to be a while before you can get a Chrome Filler Cover, not sure how a square one would look anyway..


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's a couple of a Dewalt truck they had, very cool !


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Last one, Bill Ford Jr. and I at the Black Tie night, pretty nice to talk with him one on one, nice guy !


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

They can keep it. Looks terribly expensive, and the EPA has ruined people from wanting a diesel I know I dont want one now.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

wow, beautiful pieces of equipment...im sure with a nice price tag as well. 

The dewalt truck must be 80+$ setup


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Eyesell;969270 said:


> Last one, Bill Ford Jr. and I at the Black Tie night, pretty nice to talk with him one on one, nice guy !


How did you manage to get into the black tie event?



Stik208;969290 said:


> They can keep it. Looks terribly expensive, and the EPA has ruined people from wanting a diesel I know I dont want one now.


Of course its expensive, its a brand new truck isn't it?? So will a 2011 Chevy or 2011 Dodge.... Yes, we can thank the EPA for the whole Urea thing! F--kers


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ill keep my 6.4... But I do like the new center consul :}


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You trading in your 2010 already?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the 08-10 style better- never thought I'd say that. I think if you run out of UREA you can just pee in there couldn't you?


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

What the hell is urea?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

dood wth you ruiend the auto show for me!!! GRRR.


jk iam going saturday, cant wait to see it in person. 
do the 2011's have the old geazer step on the back too?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

tuna;969431 said:


> What the hell is urea?


Basically amonia


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

plowguy43;969442 said:


> Basically amonia


No ammonia is a compound made of nitrogen and hydrogen, urea is a compound made of amine and carbonyl.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

So can you pee in the tank or no?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

plowguy43;969496 said:


> So can you pee in the tank or no?


No lol. It is a liquid solution of urea and de-ionized water. Supposedly it cuts down on the ammount of polutants coming out of the exaust.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

That Dewalt truck is ridiculous in a awesome way. Thats my next new truck (2011 F350 diesel srw xlt). I was going to get a left over 2010 but I like the new changes. I still think Ford stole an idea from me,lol. One cond place we do has a owner and his daughter is an engineer for Ford and I gave him the idea for heated convec mirrors instead of just heating the top mirror and 3 years later its standard! They could at least give me a new truck for the great idea


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Next time patent your idea and you'll get paid.

Sounds stupid but when I was in 8th grade I remember telling my dad that I wanted to invent lights that would turn with the steering wheel of the car- so if you turned right, the lights would angle right so you could see around a turn. He still remembers it to this day since I always slam my head against the wall when I see the new Lexus commercials showing all of their Cars with headlights that turn...Could've been a millionare.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

plowguy43;969529 said:


> Next time patent your idea and you'll get paid.
> 
> Sounds stupid but when I was in 8th grade I remember telling my dad that I wanted to invent lights that would turn with the steering wheel of the car- so if you turned right, the lights would angle right so you could see around a turn. He still remembers it to this day since I always slam my head against the wall when I see the new Lexus commercials showing all of their Cars with headlights that turn...Could've been a millionare.


Not to add insult to injury, but the new Lincoln's have them too! But don't kick yourself too hard because drawing up a patent can be a long and difficult process. Unless you have every "I" dotted and "T" crossed it is very easy for someone to get around your patent. A lot of the times that is why you see the same technology on different companies products...not because it was purchased but because they found a loop-hole.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I should start working on that engine that runs on water patent then....


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

plowguy43;969529 said:


> Next time patent your idea and you'll get paid.
> 
> Sounds stupid but when I was in 8th grade I remember telling my dad that I wanted to invent lights that would turn with the steering wheel of the car- so if you turned right, the lights would angle right so you could see around a turn. He still remembers it to this day since I always slam my head against the wall when I see the new Lexus commercials showing all of their Cars with headlights that turn...Could've been a millionare.


The Tucker that was made way back when had that as standard equipment.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am a chevy man but always liked super dutys. But IMO that grille is ugly! Dewalt truck is sweet though


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Where does someone purchase urea?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Tucker's had the the first seat belts too I did read somewhere.


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Well it looks cleaner then the current trucks. I still think the 05-08 trucks were the best looking though. 

I can't make any final decisions until I get to drive one, but everything I read is impressive. The new Ram HDs are also much nicer then I had expected. I sat in one at the dealer the other day and I liked it. Plus, you got to love the cummins.

There all nice trucks, but damn there pricey. A new crew cab shortbed 4x4 with a diesel is worth half of what I paid for my house. When I look at it that way its real hard to justify buying one. I think Im going to hold out a few more years and look for a used 2011 for a decent price.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

plowguy43;969587 said:


> I guess I should start working on that engine that runs on water patent then....


well if your doing water then im doing GOVT BS


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

cold_and_tired;970283 said:


> Where does someone purchase urea?


Any Ford dealer will sell it, in addition with it being a EPA requirement going forward you'll soon see it all over the place including most local auto parts stores.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey, I was just waiting to see if anyone noticed the A/C button for the seats, always had heated seats but the addition of cooled is just _NICE........_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I am surprised that the king ranch doesn't come standard with GPS.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

does cold temps have any impact on the urea? 
nice truck but ill hang on to my pre-emissions cummins though prsport


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

cold_and_tired;970283 said:


> Where does someone purchase urea?


I read somewhere that they will refill your tank when you go in to the stealership for your 10K check ups.

I assume you will be able to purchase it from auto parts stores and Walmart and the like sooner or later. They are saying it will be standard/mandatory for diesels now.

It should be very common since the urea "solution" is the third from last stage in the process of making urea prill from ammonia.


----------



## vinny69 (Sep 7, 2009)

Eyesell;970518 said:


> Hey, I was just waiting to see if anyone noticed the A/C button for the seats, always had heated seats but the addition of cooled is just _NICE........_


r those really a/c buttons,I think they are power seat buttons.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

vinny69;970554 said:


> r those really a/c buttons,I think they are power seat buttons.


No, he was referring to the buttons in the center console area towards the bottom. Those are definitely for cooled seats.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Pristine PM ltd;970526 said:


> I am surprised that the king ranch doesn't come standard with GPS.


I have a 2010 KR and it has the NAV system, it was called the Lariat Ultimate Package, included the NAV and several other items. I was hard pressed not to find one without it. I was truly surprised to not see it in this particular vehicle.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

So, what does the new emissions equipment consist of on these new diesels? Are there still DPFs and EGRs? Or is the urea just an addition to these other items?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

albhb3;970390 said:


> well if your doing water then im doing GOVT BS


Good Idea- Sustainable, renewable, domestic...


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

GLS;970592 said:


> So, what does the new emissions equipment consist of on these new diesels? Are there still DPFs and EGRs? Or is the urea just an addition to these other items?


In addition to. It is another catalyst on the exaust which sprays urea into it to eliminate NOx. This should be a better system then the NOx trap which traps the exaust


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

terrapro is right, I should of snapped a few pics of the injector, the display was sitting right next to the transmission. But it appears to just shoot it into the exhaust just before all the emissions junk, it's a small pointy type device, about the size of a pencil head.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

If they need urea can I dump U-MAXX fertilizer in it? it's 46-0-0, stabilized. I think it'll work just fine lol


----------



## captntim (Dec 12, 2002)

Not trying to start a war here, but I believe the 6.7 cummins met the emissions requirements from day 1 in 2007 without urea injection. Pretty impressive to just bore out a 5.9, slap on a fancy exhaust and re program the computer...and you're done. 

I wonder why GM and Ford can't figure this out? Seems like it would have saved so much money in R&D, tooling, etc to have done it right the first time. Nice truck, though.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

lawnproslawncar;970640 said:


> If they need urea can I dump U-MAXX fertilizer in it? it's 46-0-0, stabilized. I think it'll work just fine lol


I was also wondering that because like I said this solution is just a few steps before the end product which would be urea prill or your otherwise basic urea fertilizer.

I am sure they will charge some absurd amount of money for a gallon of urea solution to put in your truck even though it should essentially cost less than fert.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

captntim;970685 said:


> Not trying to start a war here, but I believe the 6.7 cummins met the emissions requirements from day 1 in 2007 without urea injection. Pretty impressive to just bore out a 5.9, slap on a fancy exhaust and re program the computer...and you're done.
> 
> I wonder why GM and Ford can't figure this out? Seems like it would have saved so much money in R&D, tooling, etc to have done it right the first time. Nice truck, though.


You're right, from what I've read the Dodge Pickups will not need the Urea. They use a special solid almost like a second Catalytic Converter to meet the emmisions. But, I believe Dodge is putting the Urea system on their Chassis Cab trucks. Its not that Ford and GM couldn't figure it out, its that the solid-based system costs more money to put in the vehicle so they choose the Urea system. So, Kudos to Dodge for opting for the maintenece-free method and hopefully not passing the cost on to the buyer.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

terrapro;970699
I am sure they will charge some absurd amount of money for a gallon of urea solution to put in your truck even though it should essentially cost less than fert.[/QUOTE said:


> The engineer who designed the engine is at the auto show, he said it will be about $ 2.00 a gallon, not to bad I guess. He said right now it's available at most truck stops. They believe it or not have seperate pumps for it as well as sell it inside in one gallon containers.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

plowguy43;969529 said:


> Next time patent your idea and you'll get paid.
> 
> Sounds stupid but when I was in 8th grade I remember telling my dad that I wanted to invent lights that would turn with the steering wheel of the car- so if you turned right, the lights would angle right so you could see around a turn. He still remembers it to this day since I always slam my head against the wall when I see the new Lexus commercials showing all of their Cars with headlights that turn...Could've been a millionare.


I can not find a link, but the idea has been around since the 20's and 30's....Their Huge headlights were connected by a tie rod and worked with the steering. I know I have seen it somewhere.......like the Rolls Royce or some huge old fancy car like those.

If I find a link, I will make sure to post it.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

hey guys..theres an engineer over at ford-trucks taking questions...heres the link. good info over there if your curious!
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/918940-a-ford-representative-joining-us.html


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

A/C seats?? I just see the dual climate control knobs....


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking truck and the headlights definitely look better then 2008-2010s. I still think the 05-07 are my favorite look on the super dutys.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Look at that gangly ignition. I cant believe in this day and age of urea and cooling seats that we still need to plug a keep into the socket to fire it up. They could at least throw in keyless start by now.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

^geez what do you think its a ferrari


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

andcon83;971374 said:


> A/C seats?? I just see the dual climate control knobs....


Look right next to it, you'll see the heated seat buitton ( red ) and the cool seat button ( blue ) one on top of the other.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

MatthewG;971431 said:


> Look at that gangly ignition. I cant believe in this day and age of urea and cooling seats that we still need to plug a key into the socket to fire it up. They could at least throw in keyless start by now.


I know pretty weird, even a Prius has a push button.



Eyesell;969255 said:


> you can see close up pics of the new diesel in my other post.


What post?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Matt400;976650 said:


> I know pretty weird, even a Prius has a push button.
> 
> What post?


This post:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97810


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

not to burst your bubble but I'm pretty sure that the Edsel in the 50's had lights that turned with the steering. This urea thing is not trouble free though, b/c in cold temps there has been trouble with the urea/water mixture freezing and in hot temps it is unstable. Not that anyone cares if it is unstable/useless but if it throws a trouble code because it's not working ( too hot/cold ), that would be a inconvenience.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

the new lights remind me of the new style Silverado lights


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah it's going to be interesting to see what happens with the whole thing..guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

smoore45;970713 said:


> You're right, from what I've read the Dodge Pickups will not need the Urea. They use a special solid almost like a second Catalytic Converter to meet the emmisions. But, I believe Dodge is putting the Urea system on their Chassis Cab trucks. Its not that Ford and GM couldn't figure it out, its that the solid-based system costs more money to put in the vehicle so they choose the Urea system. So, Kudos to Dodge for opting for the maintenece-free method and* hopefully not passing the cost on to the buyer.*


Yeah, Dodge is just going to eat the cost.....


----------



## Mass-hole (Dec 7, 2009)

terrapro;969502 said:


> No lol. It is a liquid solution of urea and de-ionized water. Supposedly it cuts down on the ammount of polutants coming out of the exaust.


Urea is used in SCRs (selectrive caltalist reduction) to remove, not supposedly remove, the NO2 from emmissions. Turns the NO2 into H2O and N. Cuts down on acid rain, kids getting asthma, etc.

The same technology is used on a larger scale on coal power plants. Well at least those built since the Clean Air Act was passed. It's been around since the 70s, so it's more like, why did the EPA wait so long before requiring it.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I will stick with my 6.0. All i have to worry about is EGR. To hell with urea and all that BS.

Im kinda happy they are coming out with all this junk on the new trucks. It makes me not want to buy one.

2011 is auto only anit it?? Cant get a stick shift?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

The new transmission will work like an automatic or a stick, it's a beautiful thing. In addition it gives you the capability to use the engine as a break as well, kinda like semi's do now.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Eyesell;978431 said:


> The new transmission will work like an automatic or a stick, it's a beautiful thing. In addition it gives you the capability to use the engine as a break as well, kinda like semi's do now.


Im talking about a ture stick. Like my 6speed. Clutch on the floor. You know a MANS truck lol.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Mackman;978681 said:


> Im talking about a ture stick. Like my 6speed. Clutch on the floor. You know a MANS truck lol.


Yeah I hear ya, that may be a thing of the past, sorry.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mackman;978681 said:


> Im talking about a ture stick. Like my 6speed. Clutch on the floor. You know a MANS truck lol.





Eyesell;978870 said:


> Yeah I hear ya, that may be a thing of the past, sorry.


Foot clutches are going to be a thing of the past in all trucks before long. Eaton Fuller makes a fully automatic shifting 18 speed transmission with a computer controlled clutch. Step on the gas and go.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2COR517;978942 said:


> Foot clutches are going to be a thing of the past in all trucks before long. Eaton Fuller makes a fully automatic shifting 18 speed transmission with a computer controlled clutch. Step on the gas and go.


Its called an autoshift. It will be a LONG LONG time before rigs do away with the foot clutchs.


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

I think it's actually sad that the auto manufacturers are doing away with options like a standard transmission. Just because 9 out of 10 people buy automatics doesn't mean that Ford should have got rid of the ZF6 option. Hell, I searched long and hard to find my last truck (1995 F250 PSD, 5 speed) and even longer and harder to find my current one because I prefer a standard transmission. I prefer the simplicity and the control I have. Whats next? are they going to go to IFS on 3/4 and 1 tons because the general public wants a cushy ride, I hope not. I think i'll keep my current truck until parts are no longer available I guess.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

MaineF250;980151 said:


> I think it's actually sad that the auto manufacturers are doing away with options like a standard transmission. Just because 9 out of 10 people buy automatics doesn't mean that Ford should have got rid of the ZF6 option. Hell, I searched long and hard to find my last truck (1995 F250 PSD, 5 speed) and even longer and harder to find my current one because I prefer a standard transmission. I prefer the simplicity and the control I have. Whats next? are they going to go to IFS on 3/4 and 1 tons because the general public wants a cushy ride, I hope not. I think i'll keep my current truck until parts are no longer available I guess.


IFS does not mean it has a "cushy" ride...

Read this out load...I am sofa king we Todd it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hee hee hee...


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

terrapro;980209 said:


> IFS does not mean it has a "cushy" ride...
> 
> Read this out load...I am sofa king we Todd it.


That's pretty mature, why don't you make a comment about my mother? 
I like solid axles and standard transmissions, thats my opinion and you just happen to be in the FORD forum, both of which GM has not offered for over 20 years. As soon as I see IFS on an axle bigger that 10k (besides a motorhome) then I will be a believer. Plus, in a pickup I like having more than three inches of ground clearance 

Learn to spell before you do some sh*t talking, it's LOUD not LOAD :laughing:


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

MaineF250;980440 said:


> That's pretty mature, why don't you make a comment about my mother?
> I like solid axles and standard transmissions, thats my opinion and you just happen to be in the FORD forum, both of which GM has not offered for over 20 years. As soon as I see IFS on an axle bigger that 10k (besides a motorhome) then I will be a believer. Plus, in a pickup I like having more than three inches of ground clearance
> 
> Learn to spell before you do some sh*t talking, it's LOUD not LOAD :l:


  You are right, your front differential hanging down gives you sooo much extra ground clearance . You know how it completely takes up any space that might have been provided by having IFS.

Hmmm I wonder why Hummers including military Hummers have independent suspension.

I have nothing against solid axles but if you want extra clearance get bigger tires. I also prefer standard trans...:waving:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mackman;978966 said:


> Its called an autoshift. It will be a LONG LONG time before rigs do away with the foot clutchs.


You think so? Most buses, fire trucks, and many 6 wheel dumps have automatics......

Seems logical to get the clutch out of the big rigs too IMO......


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2COR517;980650 said:


> Seems logical to get the clutch out of the big rigs too IMO......


And why is that???

Let me guess so you get bad MPG more maintenance and down time. Tranny maintenance price goes up. Plus the cost for it over a stick when you buy a truck. We are talking semis here. Not pick-ups.

You should see the autos in the landfill were i dump. They are a joke. If they get in soft mud they dont have the balls to even spin the tires. Autos have a long way to go in semis. How many auto semis have you drove??? I drove 2 for 2 days and that was enough for me. You can see a big diff. in the MPG. Its a whole different ball game when we are talking class 8 truckss.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2COR517;980650 said:


> You think so? Most buses, fire trucks, and many 6 wheel dumps have automatics......
> 
> Seems logical to get the clutch out of the big rigs too IMO......


Bus GVW is what around 58,000lbs. Fire truck is around the same. 6 wheel dump is like 33,000 in PA. Plus the reason behind them being auto is any body can drive them. You dont have to learn how to shift an Unsynchronized transmission. Which can take some time to learn.

If you look at big power plants like the Cat C-15 @ 600hp and the Mack MP10 you cant even get an auto. They dont even make then big enough to handle the power.


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

terrapro;980556 said:


> You are right, your front differential hanging down gives you sooo much extra ground clearance . You know how it completely takes up any space that might have been provided by having IFS.
> 
> Hmmm I wonder why Hummers including military Hummers have independent suspension.
> 
> I have nothing against solid axles but if you want extra clearance get bigger tires. I also prefer standard trans...:waving:


Because most everything on a hummer is meant to be changed in short order. It's a whole lot easier to pull two CV shafts and drop the whole pig assembly with the case.

Either way, you're in the wrong forum to be bashing Fords. I am old fashioned and like tough, rough riding solid axles, standard transmissions, and loud engines. A guy at work just bought a 2007 2500HD D/A, its nice looking but not my cup of tea.

Back on subject, I think the 2011 Ford trucks look great and I hope the new diesel is as trouble-free as both my 7.3s have been, but until I can afford the diagnostic equipment required to work on them, I won't own one. They are pretty sharp though.


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

Mackman;980672 said:


> Bus GVW is what around 58,000lbs. Fire truck is around the same. 6 wheel dump is like 33,000 in PA. Plus the reason behind them being auto is any body can drive them. You dont have to learn how to shift an Unsynchronized transmission. Which can take some time to learn.
> 
> If you look at big power plants like the Cat C-15 @ 600hp and the Mack MP10 you cant even get an auto. They dont even make then big enough to handle the power.


I've driven most every engine/tranny combo in a class 8 truck/trailer and thats the best scenario for a Fuller standard transmission, when you have big power and big weight behind you. The allison transmissions are great for bus but they don't give you the control that a standard does.If I was driving a log trailer up north again, I wouldn't want an auto but for a vocational truck, you can't beat 'em.

The allison world transmissions are great and I am impressed with how smooth my new plow truck is. I would never want to plow snow with another standard transmission, because the auto really makes my life easier after 40 hours of plowing. When i'm plowing, the last thing I want to do is shift, which is where the auto shines.

And yes I believe Allison makes a high horsepower transmission for the big motors. This big heavy haul Kenny had a 600 CAT and an allison.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

You are right. I just looked it up. And they do offer a tranny for 600hp. I know a couple years back they didnt. 

Anyway with class 8 trucks i think you are far better off with a stick IMO.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mackman;980672 said:


> Bus GVW is what around 58,000lbs.... .


58K on one steer axle and one drive axle?


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats a nice looking truck.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

MaineF250;980678 said:


> Because most everything on a hummer is *meant to be changed in short order*. It's a whole lot easier to pull two CV shafts and drop the whole pig assembly with the case.
> 
> Either way, you're in the wrong forum to be bashing Fords. QUOTE]
> 
> I don't think so...and I have not said one bad thing about ford to you.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, when plowing with a manual transmission, where do you keep your plow controls. Right now with auto I work the plow with my left hand and steer / shift with the right.

Would this be the same with manual if the plow controls are somewhere other than fixed to the shifter...?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Eyesell;982540 said:


> Just out of curiosity, when plowing with a manual transmission, where do you keep your plow controls. Right now with auto I work the plow with my left hand and steer / shift with the right.
> 
> Would this be the same with manual if the plow controls are somewhere other than fixed to the shifter...?


I have it the sameway. It works out great for me. If i go into a pile i shift with my right and work the plow with my left. My hands are off the wheel for only a sec.


----------



## cargochief (Jan 19, 2007)

Tuckers had turning headlights way back when 40's or 50's and he was run out of town


----------

